# Help my Jack Russell Puppy is snapping and hurting people



## ammie (Apr 8, 2012)

I have an 8 month old puppy which snaps and bites, as he is getting bigger the problem is getting worst. I have taken him to training classes and nothing is helping. He is not listening and becoming more unpredictable.:crying:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

A bit more information might be helpful  What sort of situations is he snapping and biting in? What has been advised at the training classes you've been to? What have you tried doing to stop him from doing this? 

Others may have more questions that are relevant but I'm sure someone will be able to offer some advice. If you let us know the rough area you live in someone may be able to recommend a trainer/behaviourist who would be able to help.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd introduce a muzzle and put it on him when out if he is liable to bite members of the public (if not please ignore me!).


----------



## ammie (Apr 8, 2012)

He does is most of the time, he wants to bite when he plays, when you stroke him, and when ever you move he just gets excited and jumps up but when you touch him, to play or calm him he bites so I tell him NO and that makes him snap so a tired telling him off, smacking his nose or even a muzzle but he snaps and bite even more. I then tired ignoring him but him jumps and bites any part of you he can reach, I have a dog cage and if I put him in there he goes mad barking and biting. 
I ask my puppy class trainer and they just said give him more time and then walked away but there is no improvement, he is just getting more snapping and has started drawing blood. It has been months now and I'm at the end of my wits.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

hopefully someone will be along shortly who has more relevant advice for you but what I'd do in the first instance is train and reinforce (with treats and praise) a really good "sit" and/or "down".

I've always found "sit" to be an extremely useful response to any behaviour due to excitement and/or lack of self control on the dog's part as "sit" is not compatable with jumping up etc. and tends not to escalate the excitement. It's also better than just saying "NO" if the dog does something you don't like as you then tell the dog what you do want it to do rather than leave it to explore different behaviours as it's not sure.

I'm currently using "down" a lot at agility training with my dog as when he gets frustrated and overexcited he can try to nip, so I just put in into a "down" and walk away until he's back in control of himself and calm enough to be around me.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ammie said:


> [my] 8-MO JRT pup... snaps & bites, as he [gets] bigger the problem is getting worse. I've taken him to training classes
> & nothing [helps]. He's not listening & [is] becoming more unpredictable. :crying:


did U read the STICKY on *nipping pups*? there are very helpful links, 
especially for 2 FREE books to download. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/45772-help-nipping-pup.html


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Please try not to smack him :mellow:..he's only a pup and does not understand what you are trying to tell him by a smack....read the sticky that leashedforlife has posted..there will be some great tips in there .


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Where do you live (not your full address just your town/post code)
as we may be able to point you in the right direction for qualified help


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Also tell your trainer that you'd like some time to talk about it. They must have seen some of the behaviour you've described. My puppy 'attacked' my feet all the time, but at 15 weeks hardly does it now. I'd expect it to be happening less.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Please buy a puppy book and start again in training from scratch. 
It sounds like the trainer didn`t know what to do - you don`t actually need any training or qualifications at all to start a dog class! 
This is a terrific book, (many breeders put it in their puppy pack)

Lyn Fleet and Helen Roberts ...''The Fast track Puppy Survival Kit'' 
Dog_Survival_Kit
and 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fast-Track-...4508/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312659479&sr=8-1


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Try doing tricks. 

Puppies do bite when playing but eight months...

My dog started snapping at a year.

We have a chiwawa who doesn't like people or dogs at Obiedence. I give him a treat towards the start of the lesson once a week and now he not only let's me give him it but he has come up to my leg to sniff me.


----------

